# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  رتبه لازم برای دانشکده افسری

## 3tareh

سلام یکی از اشنا های ما قراره ازمون داشکده افسری بده این دانشگاه چ رتبه ای حدودا لازم داره؟مثلا اصفهان یا تهران؟

----------


## alk1370

سلام.رتبه رو نمیدونم ولی من تو خدمت از خیلی از اونایی که دانشگاه افسری بودن پرسیدم اکثرشون که تازه سابقه کاری هم نداشتن پشیمون بودن از رفتن به دانشگاه افسری. انشالله که ایشون دچار این مشکل نشه.چون چند سال بعد ممکنه افکار دیگه ای داشته باشه!به نظر من خوب فکر کنند در مورد انتخاب این دانشکده.موفق باشید

----------


## soheil-020

> سلام یکی از اشنا های ما قراره ازمون داشکده افسری بده این دانشگاه چ رتبه ای حدودا لازم داره؟مثلا اصفهان یا تهران؟


یکی از دوستام تهران خونده به زودی تموم میکنه ... فک کنم خیلی راحته قبولیش ... شاید فقط در حد مجاز بودن ... :Yahoo (100):

----------


## javad1013

قبولیش در حده مجاز بودنه بقول دوستمون
منتهی مهم ترین چیزی که داره معاینات پزشکیه :Yahoo (79):

----------

